# Moving to Canberra



## Vamshi4happy (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi All, 

I am planning for a permanent move Canberra on 20th Feb'14, anyone has similar plan and queries about accommodation, lets discuss here...


----------



## ashish1e834 (Jul 22, 2013)

Hey Vamshi

I wish you all the best. You've helped so many people that I'm sure things will work out well for you. :clap2: Do keep us all posted.

I will apply for EOI in first week of March. Hopefully there will be 5 openings for call center manager by then.

Hopefully will see you there in 3 to 5 months :wave:

Ashish


----------



## seasud (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi,

I am moving to Canberra by End May 2014. Anyone coming around that time? What is the accommodation scene for sharing a flat there?


----------



## Vamshi4happy (Nov 6, 2012)

ashish1e834 said:


> Hey Vamshi
> 
> I wish you all the best. You've helped so many people that I'm sure things will work out well for you. :clap2: Do keep us all posted.
> 
> ...


Thank you Ashish for your wishes. 

I will definitely share all my experiences in the forum so that it may help you further in your journey into new life..

Hoping for the best and wish you all the best for your next process of Visa.


----------



## manishsjha (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi Vamshi,

I am reaching Canberra on Feb 20 to validate my visa. Will take a final jump a few months later. Let's plan to meet once in there.




Vamshi4happy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning for a permanent move Canberra on 20th Feb'14, anyone has similar plan and queries about accommodation, lets discuss here...


----------



## delife (Jul 31, 2013)

*Hi Vamshi*

Hey Vamshi,

Best of luck on the move buddy. Wishing you all the very best.
I am planning to move by May-June, so hopefully will meet you there soon.



Vamshi4happy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning for a permanent move Canberra on 20th Feb'14, anyone has similar plan and queries about accommodation, lets discuss here...


----------



## ashwani.jagota (Feb 17, 2014)

Dear Ashish,

Seek your help. I am in the process of getting the verification of my limited occupation "Call or Contact Center Manager" from ACT. Not able to find any jobs for call center Manager . Tried sending Customer service manager jobs which they rejected saying "Provide us oly Call center manager jobs... Kindly help finding the jobs

Regard's
Ashwani





ashish1e834 said:


> Hey Vamshi
> 
> I wish you all the best. You've helped so many people that I'm sure things will work out well for you. :clap2: Do keep us all posted.
> 
> ...





Vamshi4happy said:


> Thank you Ashish for your wishes.
> 
> I will definitely share all my experiences in the forum so that it may help you further in your journey into new life..
> 
> Hoping for the best and wish you all the best for your next process of Visa.


----------



## ashish1e834 (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi Ashwani
I havent been looking at the job openings for sometime now. Last I searched, I got around 2 openings in Call Center. I was in touch with a fellow expat who told me the same thing that you said regarding them not accepting customer service jobs. I had already decided to wait for the market to lift up & then apply for SS & in the mean time the disaster from ACT govt happened.

If you still want to try again then I suggest you try on linked in & search for both call center & contact center openings. You should be able to find at least 2.

Hope this helps.
Ashish


----------



## ashwani.jagota (Feb 17, 2014)

Inbox me your numer Ashish




ashwani.jagota said:


> Dear Ashish,
> 
> Seek your help. I am in the process of getting the verification of my limited occupation "Call or Contact Center Manager" from ACT. Not able to find any jobs for call center Manager . Tried sending Customer service manager jobs which they rejected saying "Provide us oly Call center manager jobs... Kindly help finding the jobs
> 
> ...


----------



## delife (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi Ashwani,

You could try sending jobs related to call center. Not necessarily "Call center manager". As you can explain in your employ-ability statement that you would fit well in a junior/senior role as well, since you probably climbed up your career within the same domain. In the end , I believe it's about getting them convinced. 

Suggestions plz anyone?



ashwani.jagota said:


> Dear Ashish,
> 
> Seek your help. I am in the process of getting the verification of my limited occupation "Call or Contact Center Manager" from ACT. Not able to find any jobs for call center Manager . Tried sending Customer service manager jobs which they rejected saying "Provide us oly Call center manager jobs... Kindly help finding the jobs
> 
> ...


----------



## ashwani.jagota (Feb 17, 2014)

Dear Delife,

Thanks for posting. As per my information and chat with Julianna( Immigration officer in Canberra), they wont accept any thing less than call center manager. Bad news is that they are also closibg this occopation soon. 




delife said:


> Hi Ashwani,
> 
> You could try sending jobs related to call center. Not necessarily "Call center manager". As you can explain in your employ-ability statement that you would fit well in a junior/senior role as well, since you probably climbed up your career within the same domain. In the end , I believe it's about getting them convinced.
> 
> Suggestions plz anyone?


----------



## delife (Jul 31, 2013)

There are a few positions in seek which highlight Customer Service/Call Centre Advisers and consultants. 

Since, you are not left with any options specifically for "Call Center Managers", you should send in the ads for the above postings provided you explain why each posting seems relevant and does justice to your role. 
For example, most of the consultant/advisers/envoy is more or less equivalent to handling a complex situation resolving role, inherent understanding of the whole process and re-defining guidelines whenever appropriate for enhanced quality of service, customer satisfaction and process-driven approach etc.

I know it's not exactly what was asked for but if you aren't able to get any precise ads then why not give it a shot with what's available.

What do you guys out there think? Is it worth sending it again as above or wait?



ashwani.jagota said:


> Dear Delife,
> 
> Thanks for posting. As per my information and chat with Julianna( Immigration officer in Canberra), they wont accept any thing less than call center manager. Bad news is that they are also closibg this occopation soon.


----------



## ashish1e834 (Jul 22, 2013)

Delife, from what I've heard they will only be considering managerial positions in call center for code 149211


----------



## ashwani.jagota (Feb 17, 2014)

West Australia is coming out with fresh list for 190 SS on 1st March. Lets hope Call or contact centre Manager opens there ...



delife said:


> There are a few positions in seek which highlight Customer Service/Call Centre Advisers and consultants.
> 
> Since, you are not left with any options specifically for "Call Center Managers", you should send in the ads for the above postings provided you explain why each posting seems relevant and does justice to your role.
> For example, most of the consultant/advisers/envoy is more or less equivalent to handling a complex situation resolving role, inherent understanding of the whole process and re-defining guidelines whenever appropriate for enhanced quality of service, customer satisfaction and process-driven approach etc.
> ...


----------



## ashish1e834 (Jul 22, 2013)

Amen!


----------



## ashish1e834 (Jul 22, 2013)

ashwani.jagota said:


> Inbox me your numer Ashish



Ashwani,

I've left my number in ur Inbox day before yesterday. Just msg me incase I miss your call & I will call you right back.


----------



## sai kripa (Feb 20, 2014)

seasud said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am moving to Canberra by End May 2014. Anyone coming around that time? What is the accommodation scene for sharing a flat there?


Hi I am also planning to move canberra in may plz get on touch . We might help each other


----------



## sai kripa (Feb 20, 2014)

Vamshi4happy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning for a permanent move Canberra on 20th Feb'14, anyone has similar plan and queries about accommodation, lets discuss here...


Hi I am also planning to move canberra in may and plz share your experience so far about accommodation and job prospects


----------



## Manish. (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi all

I will applying for EOI within four weeks. Canberra is one of my options. But someone told me that canberra is a small village.

I am confused?

All those who have been to the place, kindly suggest what type of place is Canberra as compared to other places like Melbourn or Sydny. Is it a beautiful livable city? and how is the job market?

Regards


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

Manish. said:


> Hi all
> 
> I will applying for EOI within four weeks. Canberra is one of my options. But someone told me that canberra is a small village.
> 
> ...


Canberra is the Capital city not a village. 

You won't be apply for SS in four weeks as the new updated occupation list will be list your occupation in closed category. Check the following link 

http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.a...uments/act-occupation-list-24-february-14.pdf

Manan


----------



## Manish. (Nov 14, 2013)

Manan_20 said:


> Canberra is the Capital city not a village.
> 
> You won't be apply for SS in four weeks as the new updated occupation list will be list your occupation in closed category. Check the following link
> 
> ...


Well yes its the capital city but not a huge city for sure in terms of infrastructure, amenities, population and all. Accordingly, job prospects will be lesser perhaps.

yup even ACT option is also gone. God knows what will happen :doh:


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

Manish. said:


> Well yes its the capital city but not a huge city for sure in terms of infrastructure, amenities, population and all. Accordingly, job prospects will be lesser perhaps.
> 
> yup even ACT option is also gone. God knows what will happen :doh:


Your VET time line says your ack date on 15th Oct. Most of the people who have applied in October have already received their outcome. You should get in touch with VET about it.

Manan


----------



## Manish. (Nov 14, 2013)

Manan_20 said:


> Your VET time line says your ack date on 15th Oct. Most of the people who have applied in October have already received their outcome. You should get in touch with VET about it.
> 
> Manan


Hay thanx buddy.

It has come POSITIVE.


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj (May 29, 2013)

seasud said:


> Hi, I am moving to Canberra by End May 2014. Anyone coming around that time? What is the accommodation scene for sharing a flat there?


I am planning to shift around the same time myself... Have just started researching on accommodation...

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville*



Vamshi4happy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning for a permanent move Canberra on 20th Feb'14, anyone has similar plan and queries about accommodation, lets discuss here...


.

Hi Vamshi,

Congratulations once again and hope you had a comfortable and safe journey to Canberra.

Hoping to receive my grant by the Mid of March and move to Canberra in June/July 2014.

Would be great if yo could share your contacts on PM, so that we could stay in touch and catch up when i'm there in Canberra.

All the best


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville*



seasud said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am moving to Canberra by End May 2014. Anyone coming around that time? What is the accommodation scene for sharing a flat there?


.

Hi Seasud,

I'm planning for June /July 2014. Lets stay in touch.


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville*



PrashantBhardwaj said:


> I am planning to shift around the same time myself... Have just started researching on accommodation...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


.

Hi Prashant,

What's your current status, do you have a CO assigned yet.


----------



## delife (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi Neville,

Good to know you too are planning to move to Canberra around the June/July time frame. So am I.
Would be great to club up together. Could you ping me on dennlife-at-gmaildotcom



Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Hi Vamshi,
> 
> ...


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj (May 29, 2013)

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Hi Prashant,
> 
> What's your current status, do you have a CO assigned yet.


Not sure.. Didn't check, but don't think that has been done yet because my agent did not share that info with me either!

Currently waiting anxiously for the USA PCC process to complete. That is the only thing pending from me at this point...


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville*



delife said:


> Hi Neville,
> 
> Good to know you too are planning to move to Canberra around the June/July time frame. So am I.
> Would be great to club up together. Could you ping me on dennlife-at-gmaildotcom


.

Hi Denlife,

Good to know, and fo sure we could catch up. Could kindly update your signature, would be great.

Also, do skype me on nevillesmith628. Lets stay in touch.


----------



## neha9867 (Jul 12, 2013)

*149211*

I have finally got the desired bands in ielts for SS but now I see that my occupation is under closed category in ACT... is there any other state that is open for 149211..or any other way to apply for visa


----------



## Neville Smith (Nov 4, 2013)

*Neville*



neha9867 said:


> I have finally got the desired bands in ielts for SS but now I see that my occupation is under closed category in ACT... is there any other state that is open for 149211..or any other way to apply for visa


Hi Neha,

Almost all states have closed their occupation quota. Will have to waiut until July 2014.

However, keep checking the immi website, as we foresee occupations to open up earlier than expected.

All the best.


----------



## ashish1e834 (Jul 22, 2013)

neha9867 said:


> I have finally got the desired bands in ielts for SS but now I see that my occupation is under closed category in ACT... is there any other state that is open for 149211..or any other way to apply for visa


me & a lot others are in the same boat as you are Neha. Im also 149211. Lets keep each other posted if anything changes.


----------



## fakhan (Oct 27, 2013)

Can anyone of give me an idea, how can I get a job in environmental discipline in quickest manner in Canberra? I am moving there in January and wish to apply and get a job prior reaching there.

Already have the visa.

Please advice.


----------



## alifaseeh (Aug 24, 2014)

ashish1e834 said:


> me & a lot others are in the same boat as you are Neha. Im also 149211. Lets keep each other posted if anything changes.


 You can check the current opening in SA but at low availability and 149212 under spl condition. Please keep me posted as well!!!


----------



## alifaseeh (Aug 24, 2014)

delife said:


> There are a few positions in seek which highlight Customer Service/Call Centre Advisers and consultants.
> 
> Since, you are not left with any options specifically for "Call Center Managers", you should send in the ads for the above postings provided you explain why each posting seems relevant and does justice to your role.
> For example, most of the consultant/advisers/envoy is more or less equivalent to handling a complex situation resolving role, inherent understanding of the whole process and re-defining guidelines whenever appropriate for enhanced quality of service, customer satisfaction and process-driven approach etc.
> ...


 Is it mandate to hold a managerial position on papers and what if the job descriptions closely matches with these codes? Please advice if we can have a positive skill assessment based on these facts.


----------



## fakhan (Oct 27, 2013)

Can anyone share the list of recruitment agencies (in environmental science / consultancy area)? I like to share my Resume with them.


----------



## ashish1e834 (Jul 22, 2013)

thanks Ali, i've already got my VET positive in 149212 as well & have applied for SA SS.


----------



## alifaseeh (Aug 24, 2014)

ashish1e834 said:


> thanks Ali, i've already got my VET positive in 149212 as well & have applied for SA SS.


 That's good, best of luck Ashish. If you can answer Is it mandate to hold a managerial position on papers?


----------



## ashish1e834 (Jul 22, 2013)

i dont think I can answer that with certainty. it would help if you have the position on papers. having job profile almost identical to job duties listed in anzsco could be helpful too.

hope this helps


----------



## sandeep_cm (Sep 6, 2013)

Vamshi4happy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning for a permanent move Canberra on 20th Feb'14, anyone has similar plan and queries about accommodation, lets discuss here...


Hey Vamshi,

I am planning to move to Canberra in Jan '14. I have not yet decided on accommodation. How are the prices there? Is it too expensive? Can you suggest if there are any hostels where it could work out cheap?


----------



## fakhan (Oct 27, 2013)

sandeep_cm said:


> Hey Vamshi,
> 
> I am planning to move to Canberra in Jan '14. I have not yet decided on accommodation. How are the prices there? Is it too expensive? Can you suggest if there are any hostels where it could work out cheap?


Check for Airbnb.

Sent from my HTC Butterfly using Expat Forum


----------



## Australia2014 (Dec 4, 2014)

Hi Vamshi,
I'm have received my Visa in Nov-14 and planning to visit Canberra in April15. Can you please guide me on the job search for a BA role? Also I'm looking for a sharing accommodation for three weeks during my stay in Canberra. Please let me know if you have any leads...thanks in advance!!!


----------



## fakhan (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi,

I am moving to Canberra in 15 days time. I have ACT state sponsorship in Environmental Manager discipline.

Can anyone advice me job opportunities in Canberra or have some contacts where I can approach and discuss my background for a suitable role?

Appreciate a response from anyone of you, please.

Thanks and regards.

Sent from my HTC Butterfly using Expat Forum


----------

